# Introducing myself



## Mel (Feb 27, 2007)

I have just learned to horseride at the age of 40 so have been riding nearly a year. I did this so i could help my daughter as she has been riding since she was 3 and she is nearly 12 years old. So i would have an idea what she was talking about!

I live on a farm with my husband with chickens, cattle, sheep, 4 dogs and two other children aged 17 and 15 years old.

I would like to ask other members for advice as we have a 2 year old gelding which poses us a few problems and which i don't know how to deal with.

We live in Shropshire which is in central England.


----------



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Mel!!! glad you joined.

i, too, have chickens, along with guinea's and peafowl LOL.

any questions or problems you are having, go to the appropriate section and post it there, and someone will be along shortly to help you out. if there isn't a section for your issue, then go to the general horse section and pose it there. if a moderator thinks it needs to go to a different section, they will move it there.

once again, WELCOME!!!!! i think you will like it here!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi and like mommadog said post your question's in the appropriate sections and i'm sure someone will be able to help out.!


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Howdy newcomer.


----------

